# Oily goat?



## GoatKids (Apr 8, 2018)

My buckling's fur has been feeling very oily and sweaty. I was thinking of giving them a bath when its warmer outside because its still pretty cold here. Will this help my goat or will it make it worse?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

What are you feeding?

Is there anything the goat can rub on to make the skin oily?


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

I would try the bath and see how it goes.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

If the weather is too cold, I don't know if I would give the goat a bath.


----------



## GoatKids (Apr 8, 2018)

toth boer goats said:


> What are you feeding?
> 
> Is there anything the goat can rub on to make the skin oily?


Currently, I am feeding a little bit of boer goat developer, alfalfa hay, and I am feeding the goat milk replacer formula 3 times a day.

My buckling has been rubbing on my doeling, but she doesnt feel oily quite as much as he does.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

You are feeding right, except the replacer, that isn't the best for goat babies. 
Giving store bought whole cows milk is easier on their gut.

As for the buck, if this is a mature buck, he has oil glands needed to turn on the Does. It is that aroma bucks have, it is oily. Which is normal, especially around the horns and head area. And they pee on themselves on the back of their front legs, plus their face, which also has a oil feel and bucky smell.


----------

